# Robinson Range, WA



## anothergecko (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've recently returned from 10 days working in the Robinson Range, about an hour north of Meekatharra, in the midwest of WA. I was mainly birding during that time, but got to see a bunch of reptiles up there as well, including 11 lifers (marked with *). The range consists of rocky slopes, and is dominated by _Acacia_ scrubland. Several large clay pans exist in the low-lying areas surrounding the range. Unfortunately I didn't see my much hoped for _Strophurus wilsoni_, but I hope to return in the autumn for a second look.

Species list:

*Geckos*
_Diplodactylus granariensis rex*
Diplodactylus pulcher
Gehyra variegata
Lucasium wombeyi*
Nephrurus wheeleri cinctus*
Rhychoedura ornata_

*Skinks*
_Ctenotus severus
Ctenotus uber*
Egernia depressa*
Eremiascincus richardsonii
Lerista muelleri
Menetia greyii_

*Dragons*
_Amphibolurus longirostris
Caimanops amphiboluroides*
Ctenophorus caudicinctus
Ctenophorus reticulatus
Ctenophorus scutulatus*
Tympanocryptis cephala*_

*Monitors*
_Varanus gouldii
Varanus panoptes
Varanus tristis_

*Blind Snakes
*_Ramphotyphlops hamatus*_

*Elapids*
_Brachyurophis approximans*
Parasuta monachus*
Simoselaps bertholdi_

Cheers,

Nigel

_Parasuta monachus_ Monk Snake



_Brachyurophis approximans_ Northwestern Shovel-nosed Snake



_Ramphotyphlops hamatus_



_Varanus panoptes_ Yellow-spotted Monitor


----------



## anothergecko (Nov 24, 2009)

A few more pics of some geckos from the Robinson Range:

_Diplodactylus granariensis rex_ Western Stone Gecko (G-Rex!)



_Nephrurus wheeleri cinctus_ Banded Knob-tailed Gecko






_Lucasium wombeyi_ Quite far south for this mainly Pilbara-inhabiting species.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow thanks for sharing.


----------



## jordo (Nov 24, 2009)

Found some nice animals, thanks for the pics


----------



## krusty (Nov 24, 2009)

great pics,thanks.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome....well done, thanks for sharing your findings here with us.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice haul and sweet pictures, keep posting them photo's i can't get enough
Thanks Tim.


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 27, 2009)

very nice! looks like you found a few interesting critters, I love the geckos, they are usually always my favourite things to see other then elapids. have you got any shots of the tristis you found? thanks.


----------

